# Persimmons.



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 20, 2014)

what should i do with them?

i have the gushy kind. the astringent persimmons (HACHIYA) in my yard. kinda pisses me off, because i bought a FUYU persimmon tree. some tree yard must have mislabled a plant or two.

i LOVE fuyu, and i like hachiya.

i have given them away, ate a few. i have a lot! and my tree just got started. i was fruitless for 3 years and just recently exploded. i'm half tempted to chop it down and buy a FUYU again, but my wife wont let me.

any good recipes? i need to use up some of this stuff. making a persimmon cake tonight.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 20, 2014)

Boom, Just picked mine. I'm not sure which variety I have but mine are really soft when ripe. Most are the size of lemons. Normally I'll add the pulp to smoothies, sometime just eat and sit the seeds but the best thing I made so far are fruit roll-ups. My girls love them.

I reduced then to a thick syrup, then dehydrated it with my dehydrator (could use low oven too). Basically cook them in a little water until they are soft and broken down (20 min under light simmer). Then sieve the pulp and juice. Then add it back to the sauce pan to reduce further, then dehydrate. That's when I adjust the flavor, add a little sugar sometimes but always add "Fresh Fruit Preservative", citric acid for color and shelf life. 

hope that helps


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 20, 2014)

Make glaze for pork, add honey or molasses...something to take the astringent edge off. Peel em...dice them and then pulse in processor. Then boil them with other liquids such as beer or white wine. The boiling will help remove some of the astringent tanins.

They can make a great glaze, even a ham in the oven if you can get a nice one.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Oct 20, 2014)

native american used to make persimmon pudding. my wife and her family et them a lot, as many koreans do. heard once they're called korean viagra...


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 20, 2014)

Persimmon pudding, trust me.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 20, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boom, Just picked mine. I'm not sure which variety I have but mine are really soft when ripe. Most are the size of lemons. Normally I'll add the pulp to smoothies, sometime just eat and sit the seeds but the best thing I made so far are fruit roll-ups. My girls love them.
> 
> I reduced then to a thick syrup, then dehydrated it with my dehydrator (could use low oven too). Basically cook them in a little water until they are soft and broken down (20 min under light simmer). Then sieve the pulp and juice. Then add it back to the sauce pan to reduce further, then dehydrate. That's when I adjust the flavor, add a little sugar sometimes but always add "Fresh Fruit Preservative", citric acid for color and shelf life.
> 
> hope that helps



thanksEVERYONE!!

mucho. you have the hachiya. 

i just ate three of them. they are so soft, they feel like water balloons. super sweet. not bad.

i'll look up pudding!! the older lady across the street just left with a box. giddy. she LOVES them. haha.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 21, 2014)

My moms are fuyu and she just sent me a box this week. I like them a little less ripe and more crispy so I pick them a little green. They are still very sweet but crisp like a juicy carrot with a hint of cinnamon.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 21, 2014)

I had a persimmon and bitter greens salad (maybe watercress?). It seems like such a simple thing, but I ate both growing up (not together) and this salad gave me a "ratatouille" moment like that critic in the movie. It's one of the few times in the past few years that eating out has made me feel feelings.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 21, 2014)

You could always hang and dry them? I don't really like fresh hachiya persimmons, but dried hachiya persimmons are delicious!

You can either cut them up and make persimmon chips:






Or hang them for something like this:


----------



## glestain (Oct 25, 2014)

How long time does it required to hang?


----------



## glestain (Oct 25, 2014)

Fried or dried chip? Want to make some


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 27, 2014)

glestain said:


> Fried or dried chip? Want to make some



The flat persimmons are dried chips.

The other dried persimmons take anywhere from 1 to 1.5 weeks. Steps to dried persimmons:

1. Peel hachiya persimmons.
2. Boil water. Drip the persimmons for 5-10 seconds. (It will make it harder for it to mold.)
3. When you hang them, leave enough space in between them. If they overlap each other they won't dry very well, and mold.
4. Hang somewhere dry in the sun.
5. After a week, massage the persimmons. Even if the outside is dried, the inside might still be squishy. Massaging will help it dry faster.
6. Massage again the next day. If it is the hardness you like, then it is ready to eat. If not try again the next day. If you like your dried fruit very dried, wait several more days.


----------



## Sambal (Oct 27, 2014)

If you go to a well stocked Chinese grocery shop you might find dried persimmons. They look like flattened lumpy disks, with a whitish unappealing mould on the skin. The quality varies but good ones are concentrated nectar of persimmons. The slightly chewy texture is also fantastic. I've always thought they'd be a great ingredient to use in desserts. 

The fresh ones too. Nothing like a fully ripened hachiya, heavy and plump, simply sliced in half and scooped out with a teaspoon. The gelatinous layer surrounding the seed that has a slight bite (like a soft sensuous crunch) is a true gastronomic experience. Again, why aren't they used in desserts more?

And if you've ever seen a full grown persimmon tree, perhaps two thirds the size of an oak, fully laden with many hundreds of bright orange fruit hanging like lanterns, you'd always be reminded of the abundance of nature. It's not for nothing that it's called fruit of the gods in Greek.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 28, 2014)

bear1889 said:


> Persimmon pudding, trust me.



WOW!! by "pudding" we mean some kinda bread right? my neighbor just brought me a loaf. i gave her so much fruit.

good stuff. i'm gonna get her recipe...it was written on an index card..in pencil. hahah


----------

